# Browning Bar Accuracy



## Kendall77 (Jan 27, 2012)

For you BAR shooters how accurate are your autos compared to bolt actions?  Are they accurate to 300 yds or primarily a close range gun? Do you use them just for dog hunting or treestand also?


----------



## Craig Knight (Jan 27, 2012)

Kendall77 said:


> For you BAR shooters how accurate are your autos compared to bolt actions?  Are they accurate to 300 yds or primarily a close range gun? Do you use them just for dog hunting or treestand also?



I  love my 25-06 Safari Bar, its a 1" group rifle at 100-120 yards with plain old Federal soft points. I wouldnt hesitate to shoot it out to 300+ yards, When I get the chance to load some handloads for it and tune them in it should get somewhat better groups.


----------



## grouper throat (Jan 27, 2012)

I use mine for both dog and still hunting and my brother routinely shoots his out past 200 yards in the stand often, I don't. My dad, brother, and I have always shot bars until recently my dad got a custom browning bolt rifle. I personally can't tell the difference in accuracy between them. 

Btw my buddy killed a 7pt in front of dogs 2 wks ago ranged at 318 yards with his 300 wsm bar. Tell you the truth though, us doggers don't get many shots past 150 yards around here so idk about the range. I think it's more dependent on the caliber ballistics than the type of rifle. Browning makes the best, most dependable semi-auto rifles hands down. I've got a 308 that's nearly 40 yrs old that'll cycle rounds like my new one..


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jan 27, 2012)

Mine shoots under 1" groups at 100 yards with factory 180 grain loads. I usually sight mine in 2" high at 100. I've never shot paper at 200 plus yards but have killed deer to 280 yards and hit them where I aimed. BAR's are sweet.


----------



## 22 hunter (Jan 27, 2012)

i love mine shoots just like my x-bolt


----------



## The Horned Toad (Jan 27, 2012)

I have one in 308 and my son has a 270. I feel comfortable making a 300 yrd shot with either one.


----------



## Redleaf (Jan 27, 2012)

I've owned two and shot several more,  and the primary thing is to get a good cold barrel zero.  As they heat up,  the gas tube wont expand at the same rate as the barrel and that will torque the barrel causing them to "walk" on target. The forearm needs to be relieved from any contact against the front of the receiver too. They can be made to shoot good though,  just requires a different technique to get there.   I dont know but one or two people who could tell from hunting positions, whether a gun was shooting 2" groups or 12" at ranges of 200 to 300yd.    We all have an idea what our guns are doing out there at 300yds,  but without frequent trials,  its mostly a guess and a hopeful one at that.


----------



## bowtie (Jan 27, 2012)

They are very accurate.......


----------



## blueheron (Jan 27, 2012)

*Bar*

I shot BAR 30- 06 for years and had good accuracy out to 200 yards.  If you intend to reload your own ammo, just remember to use a small base resizer die.  Otherwise, you might get some jams.


----------



## 7mmMag (Jan 27, 2012)

I have a 270,2 in 30-06,7mm all bar shoot out to 200 yards with no problem at all. Dead on I might add. After the 4th shot the barrell needs to cool down. Is there a gun that doesn't? If you get a third shot on any animal your shooting is horrible and you need to find something else to do. What does grouping matter anyway? Has any animal stood in the same exact place for you to get a second shot?  lol


----------



## frog1 (Jan 27, 2012)

Redleaf said:


> I've owned two and shot several more,  and the primary thing is to get a good cold barrel zero.  As they heat up,  the gas tube wont expand at the same rate as the barrel and that will torque the barrel causing them to "walk" on target. The forearm needs to be relieved from any contact against the front of the receiver too. They can be made to shoot good though,  just requires a different technique to get there.   I dont know but one or two people who could tell from hunting positions, whether a gun was shooting 2" groups or 12" at ranges of 200 to 300yd.    We all have an idea what our guns are doing out there at 300yds,  but without frequent trials,  its mostly a guess and a hopeful one at that.



When I gun hunted,mine would start shooting high after 2 shots. Sight in with a cold barrell. Very accurate though.


----------



## Big Andy (Jan 27, 2012)

Love mine.  Very accurate would not think twice about taking a 300 yard shot.


----------



## MesquiteHeat (Jan 27, 2012)

Killed several deer 250-300yd+ with the Grade 1 .270 and witnessed many more than that killed with it.  Simmons Aetec and the rifle can hit pie plates at 360yd consistently.

John Leupold, expert gunsmith and Georgia's best Browning gunsmith told me once that if you buy an auto it better be Browning; or else buy a bolt action made by any of the 12 or so companies who all make excellent bolt action rifles that are comparable.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 27, 2012)

BAR in .30-06 was the first hunting rifle I ever bought. I wouldn't hesitate to shoot it to the extent of my ability.


----------



## BamaBart (Jan 28, 2012)

If I could have only one rifle to hunt with in the SouthEast it would be a BAR. I have my 308 BAR set up for woods hunting but could use it in cutovers and on gaslines if I needed to. I have bolt actions for hunting open areas so I don't always hunt with my BAR.


----------



## Redleaf (Jan 28, 2012)

BamaBart,  who barrelled your Rem/Lilja ?


----------



## Addicted (Jan 28, 2012)

I've owned and hunted with my BAR 300 WinMag since 1987. It's been a great gun and I've killed a ton of deer with it. It has become an extension of my arm so to speak. 

But like others have said, the first couple of shots typically  are the most accurate. I've never been able to shoot real tight groups with it at 100yds and above but I seem to hit deer at good distances anyways. That's the beauty of the magnum. All I have to do is make decent contact and it's down. Lol just kiddin
  I've always thought it was me but after reading some threads lately maybe it's not me. Most people say the bolt actions are most accurate a longer shots but I can't change what I know and love.


----------

